

Show HN: Jekyll SEO script - bretthardin
https://github.com/bhardin/jekyll-seo-script

======
mnutt
Could you turn this into a gem that just adds rake tasks to your jekyll site?
You could also use the markdown gem to read the markdown directly, turn it to
HTML, and do your parsing all in one step. That way it could be as simple as

    
    
        gem install jekyll-seo
        rake seo[post title]

~~~
bretthardin
That is a great idea. Thanks.

------
bretthardin
Hey Everyone,

I recently rotated my blog from wordpress to jekyll and missed the
functionality of the SEO plugin. So, I decided to write a simple script to
replicate the functionality. Hoping a few others can benefit.

~~~
sudonim
Awesome. Thanks Brett. I love Jekyll. People are usually surprised when I say
we power everything public facing for our company using Jekyll. But, it's
ridiculously powerful and static sites rock. I try to take care when choosing
URLs and Headers for our blog posts and pages, but getting help from a script
with SEO going to be a great help.

~~~
bretthardin
Our public facing sites and documentation are all Jekyll also. I'm glad that
you can benefit.

